# What next, mod suggestions?



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Still a new bike and I'm loving it, too much lol! In any case I am looking for suggestions on what to upgrade next. Not pictured are the Thomson stem and seat collar, as well as the steerer tube cut. I have a good line on a set of Mavic Kysyrium SL wheels at around $800 so I was *thinking* to do that, mated to a Sram Red cassette.

Have about $1K to play with for the month on the bike and think it's time for a wheelset. It's either that or replacing the crank / bottom bracket. The wheels, Rival group, seat, and handlebar are all that remains stock on this 2012 CAAD 10-4.

What would you do?


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

something about a bike just needs to be big in pictures 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I would either get a SI or SISL crankset or possibly consider getting a used set of Zipp 404s or something similar for a set of wheels. Should be able to get a nice set of carbon wheels that are still in great shape for $1000. If not a fan of Zipp look at Reynolds or Edge/Enve for some used wheels. 

Personally I would go with wheels now then consider crank in the future. A nice set of deep carbon wheels will make a greate difference than anything else at the moment. Do you plan on racing? You will want some fast race wheels to complement your everyday/training wheels.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

No plans to race, more interested in just centuries and weekly club rides. Do the carbon wheels come with a weight penalty? For some reason I was thinking deep dish carbon's would be heavier...what are the adantages of carbon wheels over the Kysyrium SL's I was looking at?

While I love this CAAD 10 I know it's not the be all, end all of bikes. Was thinking I could drop another $2K into it before shopping for a higher end carbon bike. I have been out of cycling for a few years but have remained in relatively good shape, and logged in enough mileage previously to not be starting at ground zero with my riding. 

Would wheels be the best bet at this time, or should I dump cash into the smaller upgrades like carbon bars, lightweight seat, and maybe upgrading components to Sram Red?

Just wanted to add that if anyone has the ProLogo seat off a 2011 CAAD 10 Ultegra (the black & lime) in good shape that they would want to sell, please let me know.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Definitely wheels. You will notice more with some nice wheels than upgrading your cockpit and seatpost. Even if you do not race, a nice pair of wheels will make those fast group rides or solo rides more enjoyable. Also, you can carry those wheels over when/if you eventually upgrade to another frame in a few years. A good set of wheels will last you for awhile. Unless your handlebars are uncomfortable or the wrong reach, you won't notice a huge difference except for being a few grams lighter. Go with the wheels. 

Kysyrium SLs are a nice wheelset, but if you already have an everyday wheelset I would splurge for a deep carbon wheelset. Yes you will notice a difference especially when you get up to 25-26mph. Nothing like the wooooshwooosh sound pushing you on.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Think you have me convinced on the carbon wheels. My LBS guy is someone that I trust and have purchased from since 96' so I'm going to hit him up and see what we can get ordered tomorrow. No, the stock bars that came on a 54cm feel just fine whatever width they are. Just keep checking out the eye candy, like a 3T Ergo everytime I'm in the shop and think wouldn't that be cool to have.

Like I said, don't want to dump too much cash into this bike at the moment. Plan on trying to talk Cannondale into selling me a SuperSix team replica frame (105 group) but with the Sram Rival group instead here very soon. New bike = not much left to upgrade the CAAD with


----------



## wibiker (Oct 23, 2011)

Drool over that SuperSix though. The wheels would be the next upgrade for sure. Especially since you can carry those over like Tranzformer said. 

Nice looking rig BTW.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

EuroSVT said:


> Think you have me convinced on the carbon wheels. My LBS guy is someone that I trust and have purchased from since 96' so I'm going to hit him up and see what we can get ordered tomorrow. No, the stock bars that came on a 54cm feel just fine whatever width they are. Just keep checking out the eye candy, like a 3T Ergo everytime I'm in the shop and think wouldn't that be cool to have.
> 
> Like I said, don't want to dump too much cash into this bike at the moment. Plan on trying to talk Cannondale into selling me a SuperSix team replica frame (105 group) but with the Sram Rival group instead here very soon. New bike = not much left to upgrade the CAAD with


I am all for supporting the LBS but if you are on a budget I would recommend looking for a used set on eBay, CL or even on here for some deep carbon wheels.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

wibiker said:


> Drool over that SuperSix though. The wheels would be the next upgrade for sure. Especially since you can carry those over like Tranzformer said.
> 
> Nice looking rig BTW.


Thanks, I love the bike. It was blind luck walking into the shop and them having this bike, in that colorway, in my size.


So...off to do my homework on wheels tonight :ihih:

It sucks because I had checked out the Kysyrium SL's in person and was convinced that they were what I wanted. Sort of feeling like I made the wrong choice now


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe scratch the Super Six idea. Went and checked out the 2012 SS 105 today, and it *seems* heavier than my CAAD? Dunno, tough to tell anything about a bike inside the shop. Just was expecting a noticeable difference. Beside the team replica colorway, thing that I loved was that massive BB shell...good god that thing's the size of a cobblestone :thumbsup:


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Question: is a SuperSix really that much better than the CAAD 10? By the time I drop $1K into a wheelset, that's almost 1/2'ish the price of the SS 105. I will not sell the 10 if I pick up another bike, just have so many questions about what direction to go. I'm not ballin' so I have to make the cash go as far as it can. So I'm thinking $3k gets me one of the baddest 10's out there, or an entry level C'dale carbon bike.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

EuroSVT said:


> Question: is a SuperSix really that much better than the CAAD 10? By the time I drop $1K into a wheelset, that's almost 1/2'ish the price of the SS 105. I will not sell the 10 if I pick up another bike, just have so many questions about what direction to go. I'm not ballin' so I have to make the cash go as far as it can. So I'm thinking $3k gets me one of the baddest 10's out there, or an entry level C'dale carbon bike.


Ever thought about going used? I'm sure you could find a used '10 or '11 SS HM in your price range.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

For sure, I scour the local'ish listings a few times a day. Nothing even close ever hits, or if it does it's in a freakish size or way overpriced. And I'm not entirely too cool with buying a used carbon frame unless I know the seller. I'm all over the place with what I want to do next but think that a $1K'ish wheelset for the CAAD 10. Winter is coming on fast, so I have plenty of time to save for a Spring bike purchase. The SS Rival in black/yellow is growing on me 

Then again my CAAD 10 is such a balanced bike and suits my needs / ability well, maybe I could grab a XC bike next. I have a 2011 C'Dale RZ 120-3 but hate it. Too heavy, not well suited for trails that are mostly just rolling & flats. I could use a Flash carbon 
29'er/3.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

In my opinion, Since you are already planning on getting other bikes, you should get upgrades that can be easialy shared/transfered.....Like Wheels, or my suggestion a Garmin Edge 500 or 800 cyclocomputer.

It will make your rides more fun/interesting seeing all the data aquired during your rides...and trying to out-do yourself next time.

If you shop around you could get a set of Boyds CF clinchers, and The Garmin Edge 500 for right around 1,000. And both can be swaped among all your bikes easialy.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Go ride. Why keep upgrading the CAAD just to go buy another frame? 

Get a CX bike for winter riding


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Still going to work the CAAD 10, just not as quickly as I had hoped. Dropped all of my "mod money" on this, 2012 Colnago CLX 3 which arrives next week.








I couldn't make up my mind if this was what I wanted to do next. Went & checked it out one more time, we dialed in the measurements onto the fit bike and that's all she wrote. The bike is listed as having a Force build but that isn't the case. So I ordered the Ultegra build, but this colorway only comes with 105...get a call from the LBS saying they will take the black Ultegra stuff off the showroom bike and do a swap. I really want a Sram build so I'm thinking to take delivery with the 105 stuff and spend the winter getting all the Sram items I want. Anyway, it's a sick bike and I'm stoked!


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Italian bike should be built up with campy! Nice choice though.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah agreed. Bike only comes with Shimano though, and I'm a Sram guy so...I'll take a look at Campy kits when I'm ready to upgrade, see if anything fits the bill


----------



## gateman's nametag (May 31, 2007)

congratulations, now you have two bikes with shitty wheels.

With 3800 you could have pimped your CAAD10 out pretty hard...


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah...hopefully I'm able to save up enough cash to upgrade those prior to my next Tour de France :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Is there a reason that you can not get a bike with the build you want on any of the color schemes they offer? It seems like they offer a bike in 5 different colors but you can not get the bike in the color you like unless you settle for that colors build. Why not offer the colors and let you order it with what ever else they offer? Like the Colnago here is an example why not let him order it with Force in the color he likes?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

That Nag is ugly af far as Colnagos go.

Sorry man, it just is.


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

bmach said:


> Is there a reason that you can not get a bike with the build you want on any of the color schemes they offer? It seems like they offer a bike in 5 different colors but you can not get the bike in the color you like unless you settle for that colors build. Why not offer the colors and let you order it with what ever else they offer? Like the Colnago here is an example why not let him order it with Force in the color he likes?


Six colours, by my count. My LBS offered to bring in a 105 and swap components on it if I preferred the Rival group but wanted the black frame. Perhaps yours would do the same.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

so what do you think about the Colnago?
I had one years ago, and plenty around here for sure.

fyi: decent wheels for cheap: http://www.williamscycling.com/


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on the wheels! I had my mind set on wheel shopping when I spotted this Colnago, ended up with another bike. Sorry that some people are not to into it, but I am and that's what counts.

As far as riding it goes, it's still a virgin. Bad weather, work, and a dicked up sacroiliac joint have kept me off the bikes the past month or so. Took a few short spins on the Cannondale, which is a 54. The Colnago because of it's geometry, as well as me wanting to have a more aero profile on it, is a 48. 

As far as modding / hooking up the CAAD 10, it's going to happen. I've always wanted a carbon bike and am stoked to have one, but still love my Alu. So yeah, after I get this holiday season wrapped up it's time to hook up both bikes...and go wheel shopping :smile5:


----------

